# It Feels Gooooood



## Blizzardblast1182 (Feb 19, 2011)

It feels good to be a party of this community, ive been viewing posts as a guest and decided to join up, any how I look foward to posting some good answers to questions, and questioning some good answers. I wanted to make this first post and say hello.


----------



## Blizzardblast1182 (Feb 19, 2011)

It feels good to be a party of this community, ive been viewing posts as a guest and decided to join up, any how I look foward to posting some good answers to questions, and questioning some good answers. I wanted to make this first post and say hello..


----------



## Eridanis (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome aboard! These kind of threads should go into Meta, so I've merged & moved them there. Enjoy!


----------



## Morrus (Feb 19, 2011)

Two identical posts in different forums, plus a username appended with various digits?  Methinks spambots are getting cleverer - posting some intro threads and revisiting later.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 20, 2011)

we will report him if it is a spambot!


----------



## Merkuri (Feb 20, 2011)

Note how he also says nothing about RPGs or gaming.  Apologies, Blizzardblast1182, if we're making the wrong assumptions, but you really look like a spambot so far. 

Some bots increase their post count with innocuous things like this so they look like a reputable poster when they post their first real spam.  They could also be seeding the forums with posts so that when a link shows up in their signature it'll already be everywhere in the forums.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow, that is quite the dastardly little trick.


----------



## jaerdaph (Feb 21, 2011)

I still get the XP credit for giving XP though, right?


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 21, 2011)

I've banned them but not spam-banned them. 'Cause it's a sweet thread.


----------



## Umbran (Feb 21, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> we will repot him if it is a spambot!




I re-pot flowers that grow too large.  But, I can't ever say I've done that to a person.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 21, 2011)

Then clearly you've never supplied someone with recreational drugs.


----------



## El Mahdi (Feb 21, 2011)

Or been in the Mafia and had to...uhmmm..._move_ a body...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 21, 2011)

I know where the bodies are because_ I_ put them there.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 21, 2011)

See Scott and I work together, I hit people and he's the clean up guy

or not


----------



## darjr (Feb 21, 2011)

There are other good threads started by spam. I don't know them all but I wonder if others can guess some of them?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 22, 2011)

I know of some that were started by a mista in posting. The misbegotten waif thread being the one I am thinking of. But Spam ? I know not of.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Feb 23, 2011)

If blizzardbot1182 had only capitalized fewer letters he could have been a diaglo alt. Now he'll never have that chance, mang.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Feb 23, 2011)

I am actually a very, very deep cover spambot.

Oh, darn it!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 23, 2011)

Plane Sailing said:


> I am actually a very, very deep cover spambot.
> 
> Oh, darn it!




Not any more your not! MOLE ALERT!!!


----------



## El Mahdi (Feb 23, 2011)

Holy Moly!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 23, 2011)

spammer Plane Sailing reported!


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 27, 2011)

I feel like the spammers are following me. _*looks over shoulder*_

It seems the most recent ones are posting in only threads I started or have posted in.

You see they have like three posts and then all three are in threads in your subscriptions it makes you wonder. 

One time I was surfing around here and caught a goggle spider in my profile.

 Nasty bugger 

HM


----------



## Dice4Hire (Feb 28, 2011)

Plane Sailing said:


> I am actually a very, very deep cover spambot.
> 
> Oh, darn it!




Yeah, waiting for 20,000 posts, huh?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 28, 2011)

He is only 3K and change to go. At the rate the mods are yacking in the hot topic thread he can make that in a month or so.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 28, 2011)

we want them to keep yacking, it still has a chance of being a hot topic!


----------



## Dice4Hire (Mar 1, 2011)

I wonder what the highest xp rank a bot has achieved before being banned?


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime (Mar 1, 2011)

The irony is that the responses and XP handed out in this thread prove the Spambot/OPs point, regardless of the Spambot/OPs misdeads.

This IS a good community.


Awwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 1, 2011)

I XP bots to help me spread them it is hard to give to 30 different people all the time.

HM


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 1, 2011)

Tell me about I've been spreading like a nutter trying to give Shayuri XP for the "Whores" post in The Sword and the Fallen Angel.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 1, 2011)

Dude I owe @Shayuri so much XP I don't think there is a way to ever catch up. 

Lucky for me I give out 5 at a time.

HM


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 1, 2011)

Awww, you guys....

A good whores post is its own reward. (^_^)


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 1, 2011)

SEE!! 

And now I'm another post behind.  

ROTFLMAO thanks Shayuri

HM


----------



## aurance (Mar 2, 2011)

You rang?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 2, 2011)

Aldern Foxglove said:


> Tell me about I've been spreading like a nutter trying to give Shayuri XP for the "Whores" post in The Sword and the Fallen Angel.




that comment was so classic Shayuri, It is worth 1000 xp in my opinion. Humble that it is

[sblock=open if you dare]ha ha ha ho ho hee hee har har har ha ha ha ho ho hee hee har har har ha ha ha ho ho hee hee har har har ha ha ha ho ho hee hee har har har ha ha ha ho ho hee hee har har har ha ha ha ho ho hee hee har har har ha ha ha ho ho hee hee har har har 

you were warned
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 2, 2011)

Danger: I have been prescribed pun-a-cillin as of yesturday and this post cannot go un contestred:



Shayuri said:


> Awww, you guys....
> 
> A good whores post is its own reward. (^_^)




I thought a whores post was for tying up your mare?


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 2, 2011)

Bad pun post has been reported 

HM


----------



## El Mahdi (Mar 4, 2011)

Why is that as soon as a gamer starts enjoying himself, someone has to come along and declare it _bad wrong *pun*_...?!?


----------



## Holy Bovine (Mar 4, 2011)

Dice4Hire said:


> I wonder what the highest xp rank a bot has achieved before being banned?




What rank am I?


----------



## nedjer (Mar 10, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> we will repot him if it is a spambot!




Ouch! that's got to hurt


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 11, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> we will report him if it is a spambot!




is that better? If we had re potted him, he just would have grown healthy and larger with the added soil nutrients.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 11, 2011)

nedjer said:


> Ouch! that's got to hurt




I see you are in Glasgow, is that the Gasgow in Missouri?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 27, 2011)

I am zee thread killer! wahoo!


----------

